# Another reason to be thankful



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

My youngest son and DIL hosted Thanksgiving dinner for all of the family and right after the blessing advised us that child number 2 is on the way. This will be our 6th grandchild - can't believe I'm getting that old. Anyway, it's a blessed event and really topped off a wonderful day.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Congratulations to the proud parents and to you.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Congratulations! 

...But if you want more just stop by and you can borrow my three any time.:dance:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Muy Congrats, Viking..you're a catchin' up with me....9 at last count...and one GREAT-granddaughter... Man...YOU talk about feelin' OLD....

They are all the 'apples' of all our lives, though..and plenty of inspiration to all of us...Congrats to ALL the 'Grandpas':cheers:


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks all and Paul, I appreciate the offer but these are a handful already. As a side note, it will be interesting to see how this one is raised. Their pediatrician told them they needed to BOND with the first one and hold her all the time - said you can't spoil a baby. Now, at 16 months, she pitches a fit when you try to put her down and she only wants her parents. Only grandkid that doesn't like me.







My wife asked them if the pediatrician had any kids and the answer was "no". Figures.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

You can't listen to anyone that doesn't have atleast two, possibly three. They just don't know.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Yep - some theories sound great but don't pan out in practice. They're trying to break her of that now and she's getting better about being held by others but it's easier if you get her out of sight of her parents.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Congrats. That is fantastic. Maybe someday for me.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Congratulations !
We have number 2 on the way now, April ?
It just about doesn't get any better !


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

How did I miss this? Congratulations OLDMAN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Congrats ET - you'll get there before me. Ours is due in July. Thanks Bobby - Gettin' older by the day.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Congrats! gb


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Congratulations Viking!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------

